# Gewichtsunterschied bei größerem Rahmen



## Osmodium (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Radon gibt bei ihren Fahrrädern ja immer das Gesamtgewicht für die kleinste Rahmengröße an.

Das Team 7.0 wiegt demnach bei 16" rund 11.65kg. 

Meine Frage lautet, mit wieviel Mehrgewicht muss man bei dem 18"-Rahmen rechnen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Osmodium,

du kannst von einem Mehrgewicht von ca. 150-200 Gramm ausgehen.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zur Aufklärung: gemeint ist der Unterscheid zwischen einem S und einem XL Rahmen. Was aber oft viel mehr an Unterschied ausmacht, sind die Differenzen in den Gewichten der Komponenten wie Reifen, Laufräder, Gruppen etc.


----------



## Osmodium (2. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also verstehe ich es richtig, der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem kleinsten und dem größten Rahmen liegt zwischen 150-200 Gramm.

Also fällt die Gewichtszunahme von 16" auf 18" bedeutend geringer aus?


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Was aber oft viel mehr an Unterschied ausmacht, sind die Differenzen in den Gewichten der Komponenten wie Reifen, Laufräder, Gruppen etc.


inwiefern unterligen gruppen einer schwankung? 
und hat das was mit der rahmengröße zu tun?


----------



## itchyp (2. Januar 2012)

also ich habs so verstanden: pro Rahmengröße 150-200g mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Osmodium (3. Januar 2012)

Ich meine natürlich schon den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen innerhalt einer Fahrradgruppe. 
Die Komponenten sind da ja gleich, nur die Rahmengröße ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Januar 2012)

Noch einmal 
Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem kleinsten Rahmen und dem größten Rahmen liegt zwischen 150 und 200 Gramm, der Unterschied zwischen 16" und 18" also irgendwo bei 50 Gramm.

RADON Team


----------



## Osmodium (3. Januar 2012)

Danke, dann ist es so, wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## Max_V (3. Januar 2012)

@ Osmodium:

Denke der Beitrag #3 war so gemeint: Laufrad +-30gr. / Gruppe +-40gr. / Sattelstütze usw. all diese Bauteile unterliegen ebenfalls produktionsbedingten Schwankungen. Hast du vielleicht das Glück einen Rahmen mit dem geringsten Gewicht der ganzen Produktionsserie zu bekommen, kannst du durch Pech bei den Anbauteilen leicht 100g und mehr dazubekommen.


----------



## silverdiver (3. Januar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> @ Osmodium:
> 
> Denke der Beitrag #3 war so gemeint: Laufrad +-30gr. / Gruppe +-40gr. / Sattelstütze usw. all diese Bauteile unterliegen ebenfalls produktionsbedingten Schwankungen. Hast du vielleicht das Glück einen Rahmen mit dem geringsten Gewicht der ganzen Produktionsserie zu bekommen, kannst du durch Pech bei den Anbauteilen leicht 100g und mehr dazubekommen.




Ich denke in dem Fall ist eher die WAHL DER KOMPONENTEN der entscheidende Gewichtsbringer oder Verlierer... Es macht halt nen Unterscheid ob du nur genug Geld für ne Alivio oder ne gewichtsmäßig günstigere XT hast. Und ob du 2,4er oder 2,1er Reifen fahren willst. Da gehen sicher schonmal fix die ein oder anderen 100g Flöten nur weil du andere Komponenten verbaust... Somit ist es halt nicht so leicht zu sagen wie schwer genau ein Bike ist, es unterliegt ja deinen ganz persönlichen Wünschen. Nur im Auslieferungszustand kann ein relativ vergleichbares Gewicht gemessen werden. Und wer fährt denn auf immer und ewig sein Rad im Auslieferungszustand? :-D
Was ich aber viel interessanter finde ist die Frage nach dem Gewicht wenn sich derjenige gerade Bikes wie das AM oder ein ED anschauen... Da denk ich manchmal die haben sich n bisschen in der Wahl der Radkategorie vertan, extrem leichte Bikes gibt`s als Rennrad oder als MTB für die entsprechende Kohle. Nur muss man die erstmal haben...
Ich fahre selbst ein ED, und ja verdammt, damit kommt man auch mit Spass einen Berg hoch!!! Ich habe noch nie auf das Gewicht geguckt sondern bin immer nur gefahren und kann nichts negatives berichten. Man wird nicht schneller müde, man ist nicht kaputter und ich habe keine Zeit für die Suche nach ein paar Gramm verloren. Das meiste Einsparpotenzial finde ich an meiner ganz persönlich angefressenen Plauze  Wenn da mal ein paar KILO weg sind geht alles viel einfacher, wen interessieren da die paar Gramm am Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (3. Januar 2012)

Am wichtigsten sind Gewichtsunterschiede bei den Laufrädern, also direkt beschleunigte Masse und der ungefederten Masse also auch Bremsscheiben, Reifen, Schläuche etc.
Ein Kilo Körpermasse gleich ein Kilo Bike ist totaler Unsinn. Ausserdem sei mal die Frage erlaubt warum hier alles in Frage gestellt und diskutiert ist, was Ingenieure und Entwickler auf ihren Bikes konfigurieren und die Teile einen Test nach dem anderen gewinnen?????


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten sind Gewichtsunterschiede bei den Laufrädern und der ungefederten Masse ...


die frage war nicht nach auswirkung, sondern herkunft. 



Wiepjes schrieb:


> Ein Kilo Körpermasse gleich ein Kilo Bike ist totaler Unsinn.


jawoll. 
behauptet hier aber auch niemand. 
silverdiver vergleicht kg körpermasse mit gramm am beik. 



Wiepjes schrieb:


> Ausserdem sei mal die Frage erlaubt warum hier alles in Frage gestellt und diskutiert ist, was Ingenieure und Entwickler auf ihren Bikes konfigurieren und die Teile einen Test nach dem anderen gewinnen?????


wer tut das denn nun schon wieder?


----------



## Max_V (4. Januar 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist oft im Vorteil. Es ist hier im Beitrag die Rede von einem *"Radon ZR TEAM 7.0"* Das ist vom Werk aus eigendlich immer gleich ausgestattet und doch können Gewichtsschwankungen auftreten die wären z.B.:
1. der Größenunterschied des Ramen mit ca. 50 gr. Mehrgewicht  
2. der Lack einige gr. 
3. die Laufräder weisen auch fertigungsbedingt 50 gr. mehr oder weniger an Gewicht auf.
4. die Gruppe ebenfalls mit 60-70 gr.
5. selbst bei banalen dingen wie Leitungen und Co. gewinnt oder verliert man einige gr.

Mir persönlich zwar egal, aber für manch einen sind diese, warscheinlich um 200gr. schwankenden Gewichte, extrem und eine Unverschämtheit des Hersteller wenn er ein "genaues Gewicht" bei den Spec. angibt. 

Ja wer ein Gewichtsfetisch hat sollte zuerst alles an sich ändern...hat den großen Vorteil jedes Gramm weniger Körpergewicht hilft mir Geld zu sparen  !!!
Am Bike kostet mich jedes Gramm eingespartes Gewicht richtig viel...

Und ja, wenn ich am Bike etwas sparen will; dann immer erst die Laufräder und dann der Rest.


----------



## silverdiver (5. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Kilo Körpermasse gleich ein Kilo Bike ist totaler Unsinn. Ausserdem sei mal die Frage erlaubt warum hier alles in Frage...




Nanana, ich vergleiche nicht ein Kilo Körpermasse mit nem Kilo Bike, sondern sagte das es beim Gesamtgewicht (Bike+Fahrer, so ist man nun mal unterwegs würd ich denken...) beim durchschnittlichen Fahrer deutlich mehr Einsparpotenzial gibt als am Bike. 
In der Fertigung einzelner Komponenten einer Serie  (zB. SLX ) gibt es kaum Gewichtsunterschiede, Aluminium-Legierungen haben im Idealfall immer die gleiche Dichte und die CNC-Maschine macht immer EXAKT die gleichen Teile aus dem Roh-Block. Da liegt das Einspar-Potenzial meistens im Kauf leichterer und auch teurerer Komponenten - Serien (zB. XTR ).
Gleichbleibende Qualität (und damit auch Gewicht) ist doch das Ziel eines jeden Herstellers.


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist oft im Vorteil. Es ist hier im Beitrag die Rede von einem *"Radon ZR TEAM 7.0"* Das ist vom Werk aus eigendlich immer gleich ausgestattet und doch können Gewichtsschwankungen auftreten die wären z.B.:
> 1. der Größenunterschied des Ramen mit ca. 50 gr. Mehrgewicht
> 2. der Lack einige gr.
> 3. die Laufräder weisen auch fertigungsbedingt 50 gr. mehr oder weniger an Gewicht auf.
> ...



das gibt es doch in schwarz und weiss, das weisse ist elox und das ist bestimmt 150gr leichter; 16-22" sind bestimmt mehr als 50gr, warum eine Gruppe (wenn nicht die Kurbellänge different ist) und Laufräder schwanken sollen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auf jeden Fall sind der Vorbau und der gabelschaft schwerer bei einem 22 zu einem 16" du Schlaumeier.


----------



## Schulle (8. Januar 2012)

Also da hab ich folgende Daten:
Mein ZR Race 8.0 in 20" wiegt (mit PDM540-Pedalen): 11,65 kg
Auf der Radon HP war als Gewicht damals 10,5 kg (wohl für 16
Zoll Rahmen ohne Pedalen) angegeben. Bis auf die Pedale hat 
das Bike keine weitere Änderung erfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralphi911 (8. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> das gibt es doch in schwarz und weiss, das weisse ist elox und das ist bestimmt 150gr leichter; 16-22" sind bestimmt mehr als 50gr, warum eine Gruppe (wenn nicht die Kurbellänge different ist) und Laufräder schwanken sollen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auf jeden Fall sind der Vorbau und der gabelschaft schwerer bei einem 22 zu einem 16" du Schlaumeier.



weiss eloxieren? Das geht soviel ich weiss nicht. Eher schwarz ist elox.


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> weiss eloxieren? Das geht soviel ich weiss nicht. Eher schwarz ist elox.



meinte ich auch!


----------



## Max_V (8. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> das gibt es doch in schwarz und weiss, das weisse  ist elox und das ist bestimmt 150gr leichter; 16-22" sind bestimmt mehr  als 50gr, warum eine Gruppe (wenn nicht die Kurbellänge different ist)  und Laufräder schwanken sollen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auf jeden  Fall sind der Vorbau und der gabelschaft schwerer bei einem 22 zu einem  16" du Schlaumeier.



Danke für den Schlaumeier! 

Aber es ist so, daß baugleiche LRS sehr wohl Schwankungen unterliegen! Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst, geh mal in deinen Bikeladen mit einer Grammwage bewaffnet. Dort stellst du fest, daß jedes Bauteil mal ein paar gr. mehr bzw. weniger wiegt.
Und selbst das Ramengewicht wurde von Radon kommentiert:


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Noch einmal
> Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem kleinsten Rahmen und dem größten  Rahmen liegt zwischen 150 und 200 Gramm, der Unterschied zwischen 16"  und 18" also irgendwo bei 50 Gramm.
> RADON Team



Und das von einem der WEIß eloxiert!

Und der Rahmen ist meistens lackiert oder gepulvert....


----------

